# HP of a 1.8 head and 2.0l bottom end hybrid swap



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

hay just wondering if anyone dynode there 2.0l hybrid swap i droped one in my mk2 jetta is only an 8v but has tt 2.25" cat back with a high flow cat. just looking for what hp it might be putting out?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

not much different than the 2.0's hp.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

thats not what i heard... is it just the tourqe that skyrockets cuz iv noticed a huge power gain!!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What is different, the valve sizes are the same (if you have the correct counter-flow head), the CR is the same, and the flow of the heads are about the same. Other than the additional displacement of the 2.0L short block as compared to the 1.8L motor, I would still say you will be right around the 115hp of the 2.0L cross-flow motor.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

100-110 WHP and 105-115 ft/lb torque w/JH head ABA/3A block in good condition with basic bolt-ons(exhaust/cam). Those are the averages I've seen on dynos over the last 16 years that can be reproduced consistantly, not just butt dyno estimates or fantastic internet claims.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

To the OP, was anything rebuilt/freshened for this swap, or are either/both units just used?


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin said:


> thats not what i heard... is it just the tourqe that skyrockets cuz iv noticed a huge power gain!!!


 They are fun to drive aren't they! Have a PF head over a very low milage OBD1 ABA with a 9A trans and it definaely out runs the old 1.8... 

Wait till you port-to-gasket and clean up the intake mani and clean up the throttle body. 

the 7 mm valve stuff from a mark III fits in the head nicely with better than stock springs. Keep the valve size stock or your torque band will move up on you, and the fun part of half swaps is all that torque down low. 

Have been told by severaly Mark II mechanics that 135 is the top side with bolt on stuff, a little work, with lightened and balanced everything. Basically a 27o autotech cam, exhaust, chip, etc. Just leave the staock air box alone until you get teh head ported. Get so large diameter strait pipi inbetween the air box and the throttle body though.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Seax_Smith said:


> Have been told by severaly Mark II mechanics that 135 is the top side with bolt on stuff, a little work, with lightened and balanced everything.


 Which, amazingly, is the same #'s to expect from an ABA.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

ps2375 said:


> Which, amazingly, is the same #'s to expect from an ABA.


 Not really, the major power limiting factor of an 8v engine is the flow capacity of the the head and 135-140hp is getting close to the maximum horsepower that the flow of a stock head will support.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^^^thats why i turbo my aba 8vs. you can have your torque down low when 4000 rpms hits i take off like a rocket :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

So waht happens when you put a spinny thing on a 10.5:1 compression ABA with a digi head? {my guess wound be a lot of loud unpleasent noise, which would only happen once} 

Wait!!!! never mind... digi and spinny aren't friends to begin with.


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

cant wait to get mine running and post my dyno chart!!!! ...oo weee! (since i only got to drive the car a whole 20 miles on the old 1.8 before i caught the project bug, one thing led to another etc etc...:thumbup:


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanx for the responses guys the head has minor inhancments port and pollished i ground out my throttle body but i have another 1.8 counter flow with a 277 its a solid lifter head with double wound valve springs but im not sure what size valves i will have to check. 
and ps yea it a hella fun swap to drive already broke my tranny mount...lol guess ill go solid motor mounts all around!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

All solid lifter 1.8L heads were "big valve heads" they came with 40mm intake valves and 33mm exhaust valves so, unless oversized valves were part of the enhancements done, that's what you'll have.


----------

